# Alte SW-Fotos colorieren / in Farbe setzen, aber wie?



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

Hi COM, 

wollte gerne mal wissen, wie man mit Photoshop alte Schwarz-Weiß-Bilder in Farbe erstrahlen lassenkann. Also, als ob man diese mit einer Farb-Kamera aufgenommen hätte.
Habe schon bei Firmen gesehen, dass sowas möglich ist und ich weiß auch, dass man da noch einiges an Hand anelgen kann, um auch wirklich das Bestmögliche herauszuholen.

Deshalb habe ich zwei Fragen:

1.) Wie schon erwähnt: Wie coloriere ich SW-Fotos, bzw. wie mache ich aus SW Farbfotes.

2.) und zweitens, wie hole ich da das beste heraus. Ich hab nämlich gehört, dass einfach nur colorierte / in Farbe gesetzte SW-Bilder nicht so gut aussehen, und dass man deshalb noch einiges zu beachten hat, damit man sein Farbbild in entsprechend TOP-Qualität bekommt.


und 3.) 
Ein entsprechendes Tut zu beiden Punkten wäre schön.
Kann mir einer auch sehr gute Tut zu Photoshop nennen, wo man alte Fotos restauriert.
Was gibt es denn alles für Restaurierungsmöglichkeiten (von Fotos)

Wäre dankbar für jeden TIPP, jedes Tut etc.

Gruß


Aero89


----------



## muhkuh (25. März 2007)

Ein Tutorial wird dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Um ein SW-Bild zu kolorieren brauchst du einiges an Wissen. Wichtig ist aber eine Vorlage von hoher Qualität und eine recht genaue Vorstellung dessen, was nachher rauskommen soll. Im Prinzip wird aber nichts anderes gemacht, als dass das Bild "angemalt" wird. 

Neue Eben über der mit dem SW-Bild erstellen, Ebenenmodus auf Überlagern/Farbton setzen und los malen.


----------



## chichi (25. März 2007)

huhu...
man kann auch einzelne Flächen, wie z.B. Augen, Mund, Gesicht usw. auswählen und einfach einfärben über farbton Sättigung. Hab das mal versucht, ist sehr zeitaufwendig. 
LG Chris


----------



## LookAndSee (25. März 2007)

siehe hier,
l.g LookAndSee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2007)

Hi,
aslo um ein Foto in S/W zu konvertieren muß man sich zuerst einmal die Helligkeit jeder entsprechenden Farbe anschauenund diese dann entsprechend in S/W umwandeln (Kanalmixer).
Genauso solltest du bei deinem Vorhaben vorgehen nur umgekehrt. Damit du die Wahrnehmung des Bildes nicht verfälscht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

Vielen Dank fürs die TIPP´s. Bin erst seit kurzem auf Photoshop CS2 umgestiegen. Deshalb wäre mir mal ein kleines Tut geholfen, um die ganzen Dinge besser nachzuvollziehen.

Es ist os, ich habe SW-Bilder, wo ich selbst nicht weiß, wie das da mit Farbe aussah, als die SW geschossen wurden.
Ich frage mich nur wie es Firmen hinkriegen, die mit Photoshop arbeiten, dass die SW zu Farbbilder werden und dass das da genauso aussieht, wie, wo die Bilder geschossen wurden.

Könnt Ihr mir das mal näher erklären und nützliche Links dazu geben?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß

Aero89


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2007)

Also wie das geht das findest du eine ganze Menge in Google. einfach nach Photoshop+schwarz+weiß suchen.
Wie kann man das nachvollziehen das die Fotos genauso aussehen wie da wo sie geschossen wurden?
Du must halt einfach versuchen die Bildwarnehmung zu konvertieren.
Und mit welchen Tools du das machst bzw. wie du PS bedienst solltest du vorher lernen. Wenn du vorher ein anderes PS verwendet hast sollte die bedienung von pS doch kein Problem sein. Oder von welchem Prog bist du umgestiegen?

Gruß


----------



## Aero89 (25. März 2007)

OK, sagmer mal so. Ich bin von keinem Programm umgestiegen, sondern bi njetzt in Photoshop eingestiegen. Hab es zum Geburtstag bekommen und habe jetzt Zeit mich mal damit etwas zu beschäftigen. Und wie viele andere auch, möchte ich mich mal an bestimmte Themen heranwagen, die mich besonders interessieren.

Und das mit Google. Ja, ist kein Problem, aber manchmal spuckt Google nur den reinsten Dreck raus. Deshalb wende ich mich ja an diese Community. Ich wills mal so sagen. Ein Ort, wo mehrere Menschen aktiv sind, die sich mit ein und dem selben thema befassen und schon nützliche Quellen parat haben, die diese auch preisgeben, dann ist dieser Ort tausendmal besser, als Google und Co. Also mit Community´s bekomme ich zehn mal schneller klare passende antworten auf Fragen, als über Google.
Klar, die ersten ZEHN Minuten suche ich auch über Google und Co. Kann auch mal bis zu 30 Minuten gehen. Finde ich aber nichts passendes, wende ich mich an die Community´s.
Ich doch nachvollziehbar und verständlich oder?

Gruß


Aero89


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2007)

Hi,
das ist schon klar. Nur wie die einzelnen Werkzeuge jeweils funktionieren und so andere Basicsachen solltest du dir schon selbst beibringen oder entsprechende Tutorials anschauen. Und das was du machen wilst ohne irgendwelche Erfahrung ist nicht ganz einfach.
Und wie du an das Thema ranzugehen hast hab ich ja versucht dir zu erklären.
Die Tools die du einsetzen kannst sind :
- Lasso und Farbbereichsauswahl
- Kanalmixer (mußte schauen ob dir das was bringt bei einem S/W Bild)
- Tonwertkorrektur und/oder Gradationskurve, Farbton/Sättigung

Mit diesen Tools soltest du eigentlich das gewünschte hinbekommen. Natürlich gibt es noch weitere die du bei dieser Aufgabe verwenden kannst aber diese sind mal so die Notwendigsten.
Ansonsten gibts z.B noch dieses plugin für die Aufgabe:
http://akvis.com/de/coloriage/index.php

Tutorials:
http://www.gimpusers.de/tutorials/blackwhite-color-1.html (ist zwar für gimp kann aber leicht portiert werden)
http://home.arcor.de/bildbearbeitung/photoshop-tutorial-foto-colorieren.htm

Viele Grüße


----------

